
New letters shed light on Hemingway’s unrequited love and early life - samclemens
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/05/04/to-have-and-have-not/
======
bredren
How many centuries does it take for any given person's personal communications
to become okay for open public study?

~~~
ice109
do you think hemingway cares?

~~~
nf05papsjfVbc
What we do with what Hemingway would have considered private has a bearing on
how we treat our private matters now - for we may or may not like how the
future treats them.

